# My Tenodera sinensis Enclosure



## Idolofreak (May 7, 2011)

Here's some photos of the cage my Chinese nymphs will be hatching in. It's really big. Twenty gallons with lots of branches and surfaces for the nymphs to climb on. Like I said, 82 degrees Farenheit at 50% humidity. You can see the living grass on the bottom of the cage. I actually moved the ooth higher than it is in the photos so the nymphs have room to hang down when they're hatching.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 7, 2011)

WHOOPSI




. No pics. I really wanted to see.



I want to see Andrew ride the bike.


----------



## Idolofreak (May 7, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> WHOOPSI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. Something happened when I was trying to add the photos. But you can see them now.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 7, 2011)

Nice natural setting. I think your mantids will be very happy with it. Lots of space. Good work


----------



## Idolofreak (May 7, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Nice natural setting. I think your mantids will be very happy with it. Lots of space. Good work


Thanks. I spent an entire weekend setting it up. My nymphs should be hatching soon, because I've been incubating them for four weeks now.


----------



## Rocksitter (May 7, 2011)

It looks nice and outdoorsy they will never know the difference ...


----------



## patrickfraser (May 7, 2011)

Rocksitter said:


> It looks nice and outdoorsy they will never know the difference ...


How would they?


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2011)

If I can make a couple suggestions. I would remove the logs. They won't be much use to molting mantids. I would instead go with plants or branches that reach the top. More surface area the better that can support molting. Also, what kind of lid does it have? If it is a normal screened lid fruit flies will crawl right out. WHen I use a tank like that I first overlay a layer of fine netting/mesh and attach it down except for one corner which will be for feeding. I then set the screen lid over it to hold it down better.


----------



## Idolofreak (May 8, 2011)

Rick said:


> If I can make a couple suggestions. I would remove the logs. They won't be much use to molting mantids. I would instead go with plants or branches that reach the top. More surface area the better that can support molting. Also, what kind of lid does it have? If it is a normal screened lid fruit flies will crawl right out. WHen I use a tank like that I first overlay a layer of fine netting/mesh and attach it down except for one corner which will be for feeding. I then set the screen lid over it to hold it down better.


The lid is actually a screen lid, but I hot glued some tight netting under it so the nymphs and fruit flies won't get out. There's a hinge on it right in the middle where you can openb it just a tiny bit to slip some food in there. BTW thanks for the suggestion about molting surface area, I'm definitely taking your advice.


----------



## wyethia (May 8, 2011)

I agree on the "maximize" top molting surfaces. I have a big ficus in my net enclosure and they spend all their time on the top, mesh sides and on top branches and leaves. Occasionally a mantis will go to the surface of the plant pot, but that is just because they "fish" at the fruit fly culture there.

Wyethia


----------



## Rocksitter (May 11, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> How would they?


Oh they will know...haha


----------



## Ricardo (May 12, 2011)

Nice set up! But how will you house so many nymphs if they aren't communal? don't 300 hatch out of it?


----------



## Idolofreak (May 12, 2011)

Ricardo said:


> Nice set up! But how will you house so many nymphs if they aren't communal? don't 300 hatch out of it?


Well, I plan on selling most of them, and releasing more in the garden in the back yard at my house.


----------

